# Moving to Muscat, Oman



## VAW (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I have received an offer from Muscat , Oman.

My profile is 

27, single

I have salary plus food, furnished single room company accomodation and own your car scheme included in contract.

Would like tell you that i am not good driver althogh company is willing to pay 130omr towards own your car scheme.

How tough it will be to commute daily to Ghala area and moving around city?? Also how much it will have impact on my savings and getting a driving license?

I have a months time to practice driving here in india.

Thanks


----------



## Sparky McGhee (Nov 12, 2014)

Driving in middle eastern countries sucks. The drivers are not only aggressive, they are confrontational. Tailgating at high speeds is very common. Rudeness beyond any belief. If you are rude back to an Omani, they can call the police and fine you. It's an ugly situation, though Saudi Arabia is much worse than Oman. 

You need to have good defensive driving skills for any Middle Eastern country. If you have never had a license, then it will take a bit of practice. You may need to take driving lessons which are a bit expensive. It may take a couple of months to get your license. I suggest you find out if a car is absolutely necessary and if other employees at your workplace can help you with carpooling -- at least until you get your license.


----------

